# Obama Explores Jobs of Tomorrow at Electric Car Test Center



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

President Obama's remarks highlighted the $2.4 billion contained in the recently passed stimulus package to encourage the development of batteries that will power plug-in hybrid vehicles.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Notice that his teleprompter told him to say JAPAN was making all the batteries and not CHINA.....

What a ..........


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Coley said:


> Notice that his teleprompter told him to say JAPAN was making all the batteries and not CHINA.....
> 
> What a ..........


I remember watching that live. Also remember his reference to the ford model T getting 24 MPG. Some one has been doing his home work for him, but not all of it.

Seems to me that the more successful EV companies don't really need any help anyway.

I'm trying to think of what I would want "my government" to do for me to help me start building EVs, and honestly, I'd just rather they get out of my way instead of adding incentives or other complicated tax rules. If you want to help, then cut some red tape or other regulations, otherwise go away.

One thing I do remember him mentioning is the idea of having small diners on the side of the road that would double as car charging stations. Stop, stretch your legs, have a bite to eat and when your done, the car is recharged and ready to go another 100-200 miles. It was the only good idea I remember in his speach, but I can see that happening even if he did nothing to encourage it. Setting up a facility to recharge cars is way cheaper than building a gas station. I see even gas stations trying this eventually. Money is money either way.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is Obama's speech after tour of the Edison International Garage of the Future in Pomona CA.

8 minute part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXVH5RDnKXc

"1 million plug in hybrids by 2015"

"announce a 2 billion dollar competitive grant program that will spark the manufacture of the batteries and parts to run these cars"

"also a $7500 tax credit"

"Rest stops to swap a battery in the time it takes to fill a gas tank"
5 minute part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2VRHfQNHHQ


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

That was the one. Although I didn't quite see all of it (in truth I got bored).

Battery swaps.......

If they ever try to throw real amounts of money at that idea, it will make the A track beta look like a sound investment in 1991. A sad example of thinking inside the box.


----------

